# Any recommendations for camp site guides



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

When travelling we carry the CC guide and a few collected free from magazines.

Can anyone recommend a good guide covering the UK please? Don't want to waste my hard earned money if there is one particular gem out there that everyone else is using.

Thanks in advance.

Peter and Irene


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

The Camping & Caravanning Big Sites book, much much better than the CC offering, organised by OS map references, which - being a luddite - I really like, and useful overall map of UK.

so... go on .. join the C&CC instead, [although if you use CC for insurance they generally seem to do a better deal.

8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> The Camping & Caravanning Big Sites book)


Totally agree the Big Sites book from the C&CC is the one to carry.

You get one free when you join it lasts 2 years....on the cover it says £15 if sold :roll: :roll:

Mike


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

*Jolly Interesting*

Not so useful when you are away, but whilst at home and deciding where to go this site is jolly useful.

http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/sitefinder/UKsites/UKsitefindergrid.html

It apparently contains nearly all the campsites CL's and CS's in the country.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the information, looks like I should have joined the C & CC, silly me. Will rectify when the next pay cheque comes in!

Peter


----------

